# The Worst of the Worst



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pompano Beach motorist charged with striking cyclist, then driving for 2 miles with injured man on back of car - Broward - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Moving an injured person can cause massive damage to the nerves and spinal cord of an injured person. The accident was stupid and careless, but not necessarily intentional. The lack of care in moving his victim is heinous with a complete disregard for the well being of an innocent as evidence by dumping him out of sight and it was only chance that got him medical care in time to save his life. In my book, that is attempted first degree murder done as a result of a hit and run, which is often a criminal offense (not sure about Florida's laws on that). The penalty needs to be more than drunk driving and leaving the scene.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You might not want to watch this one.

Video: Drink driver hits cyclist and drives five miles with his body embedded in windscreen - Mirror Online


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ 
The crowd coming to the defense of the unfortunate cyclist is the silver lining of that ugly cloud. 

An employee (still?) at Yellow Jersey, Madison, WI was hit and went through a windshield into the front seat of a car. She was a martial arts instructor and soon convinced the driver to pull over. Beat the crap out of him. Lucky her head struck below the roof line or that would have been her last ride.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I missed this one somehow- heinous is right. Wish I could say "unbelieveable", but unfortunately, it isn`t.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> ^^
> The crowd coming to the defense of the unfortunate cyclist is the silver lining of that ugly cloud.


It looks to me like the crowd is more interrested video than anything else.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea, Brazil is a pretty awful place to be, very uncivilized. They see lots of death over there, and the first reaction is to film it not render aid.

As far as the OP goes, throw the book at that eyebrow plucking guido, that should be at LEAST murder 2.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ I am talking about the ones who hemmed the driver in and got him stopped. Not the video vultures.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This one at least has a good ending and a witness who stepped up.

Driver allegedly hits cyclist, returns home with victim in windshield


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Disabled cyclist died 'a cruel death,' family says - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton

That was 3 months ago that police admitted they had the vehicle. No arrests.

Not mentioned in the article is the reason the cyclist was disabled in the first place. Other news articles reported he was also hit by a car that ran stop sign in 2010.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Cycling safety: Tom Samson?s widow wants probe into teacher?s death reopened | Toronto Star

Mildly surprised that story hasn`t been scrubbed from the news website yet...

Coles Notes Version

_Initially, police told her Samson was struck and killed by a van at 6:43 a.m., after riding his bicycle through a red light in the intersection of Lansdowne Ave. and Davenport Rd. Police also told her he had been riding his bike northbound.

Sapiano is calling on police and the Crown to reopen the case, now that they're acknowledging Samson was stationary or near-stationary, waiting to turn left, as he was lawfully obliged to be, when he was rammed from behind._


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ In Canada, manslaughter charges apply if the death involved a criminal act. Seems to me he can't know he killed the cyclist, so leaving the scene would qualify as a criminal act that caused death. Certainly it prevented sobriety tests and drunk driving resulting in death rules would apply then, so why should he face a more lenient charge if he fled? Or criminal negligence applies. Justice must be seen to be done. It seems like the family's lawyer should sit down with the prosecutor so that the charges levied could be explained.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> ^^ In Canada, manslaughter charges apply if the death involved a criminal act. Seems to me he can't know he killed the cyclist, so leaving the scene would qualify as a criminal act that caused death. Certainly it prevented sobriety tests and drunk driving resulting in death rules would apply then, so why should he face a more lenient charge if he fled? Or criminal negligence applies. Justice must be seen to be done. It seems like the family's lawyer should sit down with the prosecutor so that the charges levied could be explained.


I think vehiclular homocide would be the correct charge backed up with many other charges


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

At this point the charges are pretty much immaterial compared to the fact that the police blamed the deceased cyclist with running a red light. 

Only after his wife spent thousands on a lawyer to deconstruct the bogus accident report did the police admit that they basically made the whole thing up, and that the cyclist was waiting at a red light when he was run over from behind.

In that context, it gets pretty hard to believe pretty much anything the cops have said about previous investigations, and all of these studies of cycling accident causation and road safety that we've been analyzing for years suddenly may be based on complete falsifications.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ The Toronto "Mayor" (and I use that term only because he still has the office) has essentially said that cyclists deserve what they get. So I suspect that filters down. I used to have pretty decent respect for Toronto Police. So maybe the culture can be changed back. Shame it has to be a widow fighting for her dead husband. I imagine that as things stood, his estate (her financials) were put on the block because of the wrongful charge. Talk about kicking you while you are down.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Pompano Beach motorist charged with striking cyclist, then driving for 2 miles with injured man on back of car - Broward - MiamiHerald.com


A sad ending...
Cyclist Paralyzed in Fort Lauderdale Crash Dies of Injuries | NBC 6 South Florida


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A death resulting from criminal act is often considered a homicide. It will be interesting to see if Miami comes through when England did not.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Two men caught red-handed trying to dispose of cyclists body : News : ValleyCentral.com


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Sympathies to Eddies family and friends. It will be interesting to see what charges are brought.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If they had not run and tried to dispose of the body, it is unlikely they would have been charged. City prosecutor said that reasonable doubt (that the cyclist caused the accident) would have prevented charges being filed.

Suspects Await Charges in Cyclist's Death | KRGV.com | CHANNEL 5 NEWS | Breaking News Breaking Stories

No word on whether the driver was tested for drugs or alcohol. So the fact that rthey appear to be scumbags got them in trouble.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Milkman David Reid who ran down cyclist carried on with his round | Daily Mail Online


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

How does a bishop drive off?

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/30/u...op-was-hit-and-run-driver.html?mabReward=RI:9​


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ How physically? The same as any. How morally when prompt medical attention might save the life her mistake took? That, is an excellent question. Hopefully a blood test was made.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Episcopal bishop involved in bicycle crash has DUI record - Baltimore Sun


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

How are there not charges filed? Fleeing the scene of any incident is illegal in every state, no matter the type of incident.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Somebody needs to put that lady in jail, because they either don't have rehab in Maryland or it hasn't worked.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The bishop has been charged http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/10/us/baltimore-bishop-charged-in-hit-and-run-case.html?_r=0

Bishop Heather Cook charged with manslaughter in hit and run death of Thomas Palermo - Baltimore Sun


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Episcopal bishop indicted on 13 charges, including homicide, in cyclist's death - The Washington Post


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I think this qualifies. The kid might have died for all she knew:

Woman refuses to help teenager she hit with car, saying the blood would upset her children


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

BrianMc said:


> I think this qualifies. The kid might have died for all she knew:
> 
> Woman refuses to help teenager she hit with car, saying the blood would upset her children


Happened to me when I was 12. Driver pulled into a no parking zone immediately after overtaking me, doored me, went into a shop and bought a pack of cigarettes, then stepped over me, said, you'll get over it and drove away. No-one helped me actually and there were a number of witnesses. I had to get home about 7 or 8km with a bent bike and injuries to my leg that took 12 months to come good.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist says she was threatened with sexual assault after being hit by vehicle | Calgary Herald


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Ridnparadise said:


> Happened to me when I was 12. Driver pulled into a no parking zone immediately after overtaking me, doored me, went into a shop and bought a pack of cigarettes, then stepped over me, said, you'll get over it and drove away. No-one helped me actually and there were a number of witnesses. I had to get home about 7 or 8km with a bent bike and injuries to my leg that took 12 months to come good.


Holy ****. That's terrible.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

I notice alot of these articles avoid the topic of alcohol, but I suspect alcohol is involved in alot of these incidents. 

From my experiences in Northern New Jersey, just about every one who drinks, drives drunk. Very, very few people actually get rides when they go out drinking or get a taxi(not that there are that many taxis here). Combine with this with the fact that the USA is not a moderate drinking culture and there is danger out on the roads. For contrast, my family is from Greece where the traditional culture(which is changing sadly) around drinking is one or two glasses of wine with dinner, plus water for actual hydration. In other words how Greeks traditionally drink is the exact recommendation of how to avoid getting inebriated or how to mitigate your inebriation: eat and drink also non-alcoholic beverages. In USA often people drink with the exact goal of getting drunk. Now if I lived in NYC and not the suburbs of NJ, likely most drinkers would not drive home drunk, but that is only because of how expensive and inconvenient owning a car and finding parking is. Not to mention all the potheads, white persian/cokehead lovers, Erowid crowd out there. So alot of these people likely have a history of driving drunk, on drugs, may have infractions or a record already and when they hit a cyclist or anyone, want to book it to avoid serious jail-time.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Cyclist says she was threatened with sexual assault after being hit by vehicle | Calgary Herald


Maybe there are other "dogs" that those cycling pepper sprays may help with? What is this, the 21st Century version of the caveman and the club? He need to be caught.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like she has 10 years coming...
Ex-bishop who killed cyclist pleads guilty to manslaughter | Fox News


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

ghettocruiser said:


> That was 3 months ago that police admitted they had the vehicle. No arrests.


So two years later, the driver of the seized pickup must have already had his trial and be well into his sentence for homicide, right?

Police release video of Michael Sullivan being chased down by truck before death - Latest Hamilton news - CBC Hamilton

Yeah, just kidding.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow. "...Beaulieu sped backwards towards Blouin after driving by him on a one-way street. Blouin was struck and run over by the police cruiser."

Quebec City police officer denies guilt in death of cyclist - Montreal - CBC News


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not a cyclist but an example of the Worst sort of driver:

Driver Who Swerved And Hit A Motorcycle: 'I Don't Care'

I imagine the public and civil litigation to come will make the driver care a bit more. Witnesses galore.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Not so funny any more


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Former Episcopal bishop Heather Cook sentenced to 7 years in drunk-driving death of cyclist - Baltimore Sun


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> Not a cyclist but an example of the Worst sort of driver:
> 
> Driver Who Swerved And Hit A Motorcycle: 'I Don't Care'
> 
> I imagine the public and civil litigation to come will make the driver care a bit more. Witnesses galore.


He is toast. I'm sure the details are out there but this is local to me and he was arrested and charged with two counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. If it wasn't on video though, nothing would have come of it.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

JACKL said:


> He is toast. I'm sure the details are out there but this is local to me and he was arrested and charged with two counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. If it wasn't on video though, nothing would have come of it.


WOW what a royal **** up on so many levels.....

My initial thoughts were all with the injured woman....

Whilst I am sure everyone was in shock....

The correct thing is call 911 ASAP.(or whatever the authorities number is).

Number two evaluate the injuries...treat as best as possible

Number three comfort the injured, that means getting down on the ground and talking with them...

Notice everyone standing around the injured women LOOKING DOWN AT HER.

Perhaps thenassign someone to track down the offending motorist???


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Also not cycling related, but:

Richard Suter's fate in judge's hands - Edmonton - CBC News



> It's now up to Judge Larry Anderson to decide if Richard Suter should go to jail, and if so, for how long.
> 
> People packed an Edmonton courtroom Friday to hear final sentencing arguments for the man who crashed his SUV onto a restaurant patio and killed a little boy. He has pleaded guilty to refusing to provide a breath sample following the crash in May 2013 which killed two-year-old Geo Mounsef...
> 
> ...


This is just weird.

Everyone at the scene (including several police officers) say the guy was clearly drunk - he stank of it, couldn't stand up, couldn't talk. He says he wasn't, but that his wife had said she wanted a divorce, and _that_ was why he drove his SUV into a patio and killed a kid. And then after that he was so upset that he couldn't walk or talk. He did refuse a breathalyser, but his lawyer now takes responsibility for that and says that it was his own mistake and the he shouldn't have advised that.

This happened back in 2013, and after that the guy was kindapped by people dressed up in tactical gear, and they cut his thumb off and then let him go.

But I guess what gets to me is the idea that killing someone with your car is only a problem if you're drunk. "Whoops, sorry I crashed into a building and killed your 2 year-old. I'm totally sober btw. See ya." We'll have to see what the judge says.


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

'Disturbing': Passerby recalls finding bicyclist killed in Ann Arbor hit and run | MLive.com


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Cyclist killed in Pemberton crash may have been impaired says ICBC - British Columbia - CBC News



CBC.CA said:


> _"The document continues with a variety of other claims, including that Chafe's brakes were possibly faulty and that he might *not have been riding legally, staying as close as possible to the road's shoulder*."
> 
> The cyclists were riding down a steep, winding hill on the Duffy Lake Road section of Highway 99 when the driver allegedly *crossed the centre line and hit them head-on*. The collision also killed Chafe's fellow cyclist Kelly Blunden and vehicle passenger Paul Pierre Jr. In August, RCMP charged Alec with a string of offences, including *impaired driving causing death*, criminal negligence causing death and *failure to remain at the scene of an accident*."_


Wow. Not much I can add to that one.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, stay classy ICBC.

_(For those who don't know, auto insurance in British Columbia is all handled by a government corporation, the ICBC. It is notorious for doing anything it can to avoid responsibility...which I guess all insurance does, but coming from the actual government it always seems extra-gross (with the caveat that I am an Albertan, and am required to look down upon those communists))_


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ghettocruiser said:


> Wow.





newfangled said:


> Wow,...


Wow. 
Might as wel make that one unanimous.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

theprovince.com said:


> In a statement to The Province issued on Wednesday afternoon, ICBC says it is limited in what it can divulge since court proceedings are ongoing, but that this is a "very tragic incident."
> 
> "To be clear, ICBC is not accusing the cyclist(s) of anything. The third party notice is to flag any possible issues that should be explored as the court process moves ahead.
> 
> ...


For the sake of the argument, let's take them at their word and assume they are just doing their job here.

That still means they are proposing a legal scenario in which a bicyclist shares responsibility for an accident for not riding as far left as *possible* (not *practicable*, *possible*) and thus not yielding the usual lane of travel to motor vehicles travelling the WRONG WAY in said lane.

If a tractor trailer had crossed the centre line and hit Mr. Alec's car head-on, would we be discussing any of these finer points of law, even if the driver was sober and/or remained at the scene? The question answers itself.

And what's the result of this difference in legal approach to car accidents vs bike accidents?



David C. Braganza of Surrey said:


> You want to ride on the fog line of my lane, then don't complain if you get hit by my mirror.


David.

David is the result of this legal approach.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ what's more ridiculous is that the driver killed *two* cyclists and I believe hit a third. But 1-out-of-3 cyclists may have been "impaired by alcohol, drugs, fatigue, illness or any combination thereof" so, y'know, it's kindof ok.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ghettocruiser said:


> For the sake of the argument, let's take them at their word and assume they are just doing their job here.


Sorry, no matter how hard I try I just can`t make that assumtion stick in my mind. My mind sees it as impossible.



newfangled said:


> ^ what's more ridiculous is that the driver killed *two* cyclists and I believe hit a third. But 1-out-of-3 cyclists may have been "impaired by alcohol, drugs, fatigue, illness or any combination thereof" so, y'know, it's kindof ok.


Does it say anywhere how many were not riding as far from the centerline as absolutely possible?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

BC bicycle law:

(2) A person operating a cycle
(a) must not ride on a sidewalk unless authorized by a bylaw made under section 124 or unless otherwise directed by a sign,

(c) must, subject to paragraph (a), ride as near as practicable to the right side of the highway,

So it is practicable, not possible. Practicable implies a safety consideration.

I vote with rodar. If you are seeking to get all contributing factors included in the case, you should not be extending the law by switching words and impugning the deceased with something that is lawful. 

Here in Indiana, some have stated that as far right as practicable is in the right tire track, but it has not been tested in court. The whole lane may be taken when a car cannot pass the bike in the lane with adequate room. Also riding abreast is legal and does not require single file when being overtaken, though that is both courteous and more safe. 

Still, after three cyclists are hit, how can one place them on the road after the fact with any accuracy, (ignoring of course, the fact that opposing traffic should not be anywhere near them)? The passenger also died, so it sounds like the vehicle went off the left side of the road into an obstruction of some kind, and maybe the driver left the scene on foot?. So where the cyclists were in the lane sounds completely irrelevant. It would only have changed which side of the hood and fender they hit. 

"He was operating the said cycle without proper care and attention or without reasonable consideration for others using the highway," read the response to civil claim filed in B.C. Supreme Court on earlier this month.

Hmmm. Sounds like he did this by being in the path of a drunk driver. Their insured. I suppose if he was weaving across two lanes and the driver lost control trying to avoid him, but the police report would nix anything of the kind so this is just stupid. 

"He failed to take reasonable or proper or any precaution to avoid the accident. ... 

How can they know he did not give it a valiant effort? Two other cyclists were also hit, so it seems to me that says they could not avoid it or surely one of the three would have. 

"He failed to give any or adequate warning to (the driver of the vehicle) when the accident was, or should have appeared, imminent."

This is farcical! How do they know that they did not shout WTF and worse? Bikes are not required to have horns. Take his hands off the bars and wave? When that is disallowed? It also implies there was time enough to do it. The living cyclist can put paid to that. Thank goodness one lived to testify. 

"ICBC issued a statement on Wednesday saying that it wasn't accusing Chafe of anything, but rather wanted to flag "possible issues" that should be explored."

"Our intentions are in no way to deny a fair settlement to any deserving party," wrote spokesman Adam Grossman in an email. "This is very much part of the standard legal process."

If so, there will be a record of similar issues brought against motorists who were not ICBC's clients in other oncoming car collisions. If there is not, this was maltreatment of a cyclist and he is untruthful. I hope a lawyer for one of the estates roasts their butts off in court.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> "ICBC issued a statement on Wednesday saying that it wasn't accusing Chafe of anything, but rather wanted to flag "possible issues" that should be explored."
> 
> "Our intentions are in no way to deny a fair settlement to any deserving party," wrote spokesman Adam Grossman in an email. "This is very much part of the standard legal process."
> 
> If so, there will be a record of similar issues brought against motorists who were not ICBC's clients in other oncoming car collisions. If there is not, this was maltreatment of a cyclist and he is untruthful. I hope a lawyer for one of the estates roasts their butts off in court.


ICBC is a monopoly....it basically fights itself in every case....

In this case the cyclists are uninsured....(potentially) so ICBC would always approach them with the concept of reducing payout.

I would suggest that ensuring you have insurance that at least provides legal assistance to prevent an insured vs uninsured case is prevented.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's a little bit more about this:

B.C.?s public auto insurer blames ?careless? cyclist for his own death in crash with alleged drunk driver | National Post



> The ICBC initially argued in its B.C. Supreme Court filings that Chafe, a 52-year-old former Canadian national cycling team member who represented Canada at three world championships, the Pan Am and Commonwealth Games, "was impaired by alcohol, drugs, fatigue, illness or any combination thereof," at the time of the accident that killed him.
> 
> The public insurer then amended its legal defence, removing any suggestion that Chafe was riding while impaired, but holding to its arguments that an elite rider on a custom-fitted bike possibly had faulty brakes, wasn't riding as close as possible to the road's shoulder and may not have been riding legally at the time of his death - and that Chafe didn't do enough to avoid getting himself killed by an alleged drunk driver.





> The ICBC was not named in the initial suit, and later applied to be included as a third party, a measure that the insurer told the National Post in an email Thursday was taken, "to flag any possible issues that should be explored as the court process moves ahead" - and is considered standard legal practice
> 
> The ICBC email also states that if Alec, the driver, is either convicted of impaired driving, or should there be enough evidence showing that he was indeed drunk at the time of the crash, then the ICBC could then look to recover "money" from the driver. Thereby managing "the cost of insurance" for all its customers.
> 
> So, in other words: by being tone deaf in the midst of a terrible tragedy by filing a boilerplate-type document listing all the possible scenarios Chafe could have been operating his bicycle under at the time of his death, the ICBC was simply following legal procedure.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I guess I'm not feeling the same level of outrage that ICBC are acting like a big faceless insurance company... I mean, that is, after all, what they are. Maybe if my tax money was funding them (i.e if I lived in B.C.) I'd be madder.

It was refreshing though, to see post media, of all papers, calling them on it.

And it doesn't bother me as much that they accused (or quasi-accused?) him of being impaired while riding or having no brakes. He wasn't riding like that, the police report demonstrates he wasn't, motion dismissed. And I'm guessing the rest of us don't ride like that either (with apologies to the fixie crowd downtown).

But the big problem was that in this quasi-statement-of-defense, *they accused the cyclist of doing something lawful*. That is to say, they suggested he was partly to blame due to the fact he was riding his bicycle on the road.

And that's really, really bad.

That's the legal take-home message that gets guys like David in the comments section threatening to deliberately hit cyclists for being on the road, and using their real names in the sig line.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe O`Connor said:


> (Paul Pierre Jr., a passenger in the vehicle, was also killed.)


What !?! How did that happen?



ghettocruiser said:


> It was refreshing though, to see post media, of all papers, calling them on it.


That is a bright side. It makes the thought of ICBC trying to hang a dead victim (and them apparently fine him?) and David Bonehead`s attitude a lot easier to stomach.

BTW, I found your take away about the implications interresting and thought provoking.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

ghettocruiser said:


> But the big problem was that in this quasi-statement-of-defense, *they accused the cyclist of doing something lawful*. That is to say, they suggested he was partly to blame due to the fact he was riding his bicycle on the road.
> 
> And that's really, really bad.


Oh yeah, that sucks.

But so does the fact that "Perhaps the deceased was drunk? Perhaps the deceased's vehicle was faulty? Perhaps the deceased was...Hitler?" is apparently something that lawyers just throw out there on a whim.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

newfangled said:


> Also not cycling related, but:
> 
> Richard Suter's fate in judge's hands - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> ...


I'd been waiting to see how the sentencing for this went, and the answer is: 4 months

Richard Suter gets four months for death of toddler on Edmonton patio | Edmonton Journal

I don't know how these things usually go, but I'm disappointed the article just reiterates the lawyers' arguments, but doesn't give any of the judge's reasoning.

Still...4 months for "Whoops, sorry I crashed into a building and killed your 2 year-old. I'm totally sober btw. See ya."


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread needs a lighter side. See #5 on this site:

Link is bad, sorry. OTB into a pickup bed, if I remember right. 

An OTB with attitude!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

MTB? Here's your thread!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks Brian!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist stabbed in head: 'He just got on his bicycle and rode off'*

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/20...head-he-just-got-on-his-bicycle-and-rode-off/

"Wayne was cycling to the restaurant where he works in the Strand when he was attacked and stabbed at a known hotspot on Gordon's Bay Drive." from https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...al-staff-save-cyclist-with-knife-in-his-head/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*This Hit-and-Run Killed a Cyclist-and Led to an International Manhunt*

https://www.bicycling.com/news/a25560588/hit-and-run-driver-cyclist/


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder about the people that I'm dealing with here:



cp24.com Toronto News said:


> Toronto police received several 911 calls about a *pedestrian who was struck by at least two vehicles. Police said a third vehicle may also have struck the man. Only one of the vehicles involved remained at the scene.*
> 
> Paramedics rushed the man to hospital with extensive head injuries, police said. Investigators say they are looking for a small, light-coloured vehicle with front-end damage.
> 
> In a separate incident that occurred *as police were investigating the call about the pedestrian, a police vehicle was struck by another vehicle that drove through the police tape at the scene. Police said the cruiser was T-boned by the other vehicle. One officer was subsequently taken to hospital with life-threatening injuries*.


Words fail me.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Texting? Eating? Hard to misunderstand a crosswise cruiser with lights and tape. Going to be hard to explain. 

Ping-pong pedestrian with multiple vehicles isn't as weird as it first sounded, once the first hit happened.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

The (possibly multiple?) fail to remain(s) is the bigger issue to me. It feels like almost half of pedestrian strikes now are hit-and-runs. Maybe it's less than that, but I note it's always at night.... I guess there's no point trying to "run" into the stop and go traffic 100 yards up the road in broad daylight.

Other media sources are reporting that actually, *two* police officers were transported to hospital with *non-*life threatening injuries.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Still looking for the driver, the car had stolen plates...
https://www.10news.com/news/local-n...ing-for-her-life-following-ramona-hit-and-run


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

37-year old mother of two young boys (one 4 years old, the other nine months) killed while riding in a designated bike lane:
https://www.9news.com/article/news/...f-two/73-046e68a6-55e6-4cd7-a49e-f951dd404d3a
https://www.9news.com/article/traff...enver/73-6c5dd944-e6a0-4b44-a758-166a2c4b9206

The driver was cited with careless driving resulting in death. In CO, "careless driving causing death" is a Class 1 Misdemeanor punishable by $300 to $1,000 in fines and 10 days to 1 year in the County Jail. No felony charges or even an arrest for killing someone. I believe this is the case in most US jurisdictions--if you're sober, not texting, and you stay at the scene most likely you'll face very few legal consequences. It's just sickening.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Brockport teacher hit, killed by truck while riding bicycle
"Deputies issued Groves a traffic citation for failing to safely pass a bicycle."

https://www.whec.com/news/brockport-school-teacher-dies-in-bicycle-crash/5516619/


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

So f*cked. I wonder how often wrongful death civil suits get filed and won in these cases. If the justice system won't put people in jail for killing people with their cars they at least deserve to be ruined financially.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Granted, bike ninjas are worthy of a citation, but this is ridiculous.

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/cri...-after-use-of-force-investigation-police-say/


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

A cyclist was hit and killed near my home a couple days ago. I'm feeling more shaken up by it than I would have thought. The driver is being charged with leaving the scene of an accident, because killing a cyclist is on par with a fender bender.

https://www.newstribune.com/news/lo...ed-jefferson-city-highway-car-strikes/802781/


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> A cyclist was hit and killed near my home a couple days ago. I'm feeling more shaken up by it than I would have thought. The driver is being charged with leaving the scene of an accident, because killing a cyclist is on par with a fender bender.
> 
> https://www.newstribune.com/news/lo...ed-jefferson-city-highway-car-strikes/802781/


At least it's a felony charge, but it really should include a manslaughter charge as well.

Also I understand being shaken up about it. It's close to home and it puts things in perspective when you get fresh evidence that LE won't do **** for you.


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Lately I commute very very rare with my bike. Before I did it more often. Once it happened that some idiot somehow made my front wheel into eight while my bike was parked in the city centre. Bike park place was right at the exit from car park place. My bike was on the first parking place and some idiot must have hit my bike with his/hers car when leaving parking lot.
Shorty afterward that bike got stollen, but I did get full price reimbursement from the insurance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Separated bike lanes in town looking not-so-separated anymore.

https://www.thestar.com/yourtoronto...ne-ave-have-cyclists-fearing-theyre-next.html

Now, on a *less* upbeat note:

There was also a high speed crash in front of my office yesterday in which a kid riding in the car was killed. Not mentioned in the accident report was that this is the exact same intersection, turning movement, type and angle of impact (as far as I can tell walking by) and fatality location as a few years back, except that was pedestrians on the sidewalk mowed down.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

ghettocruiser said:


> Separated bike lanes in town looking not-so-separated anymore.
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/yourtoronto...ne-ave-have-cyclists-fearing-theyre-next.html
> 
> ...


I wonder what might happen if one in ten, or 15 of the bollards, when replaced, might be a steel, concrete filled, deeply anchored one? Identical in all ways to the flexy plastic ones. Maybe that would help?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Radium said:


> I wonder what might happen if one in ten, or 15 of the bollards, when replaced, might be a steel, concrete filled, deeply anchored one? Identical in all ways to the flexy plastic ones. Maybe that would help?


You mean, heavy-duty, metal bollards that would do serious damage if they were hit?

https://www.thestar.com/yourtoronto...ds-on-lower-don-trail-could-be-dangerous.html

Sorry, those would be too dangerous on a roadway.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

ghettocruiser said:


> You mean, heavy-duty, metal bollards that would do serious damage if they were hit?
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/yourtoronto...ds-on-lower-don-trail-could-be-dangerous.html
> 
> Sorry, those would be too dangerous on a roadway.


I'd rather have infrastructure that protects cyclists from cars than from themselves. Maybe not necessary in the particular situation you linked to but in the case where they're separating a car lane from a bike lane I'd prefer them to flimsy plastic that really does nothing more than a painted line to protect cyclists.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, the subtext was that those pointed steel bollards (that were deemed too hazardous to have at the edge of a road) were installed:

1. In the middle of a bike path
2. At the bottom of a hill
3. Just at the end of daylight savings time, so it was my first ride home in the dark.
4. In black, with no reflective stripes or anything

My gopro captured the exact second I found out they existed:









Note that the subtle curve in the path was new too, i.e. the old path route was exactly through the middle of the bollards.

It's not the first time I've gotten the impression that my municipal government is actively trying to kill me


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

https://www.kplctv.com/2020/01/17/w...bicycle-accident-arrested-negligent-homicide/

LAKE CHARLES, La. (KPLC) - An Oakdale woman accused of hitting and killing a bicyclist last week has been arrested in connection with the incident.

Louisiana State Police say Lacey Jade Jordan, 27, was driving a 2011 Chevrolet Silverado on U.S. 165, south of Alexandria, when she struck and killed Alexandria man Taurus McQuarn, 50, who was riding a bicycle. Both were traveling south. Authorities say Jordan then fled the scene.

Jordan was arrested on counts of negligent homicide, hit-and-run, careless operation, and limitations on passing bicycles.

*Authorities confirmed to KPLC that Jordan was also involved in a fatal hit-and-run involving a bicyclist on U.S. 165 in November 2012.* Jordan, who was 19 at the time, struck and killed Jacob Simpson, 15, on U.S. 165 at C. Walters Road. The report says Simpson was riding a bicycle in the left northbound lane when Jordan's northbound vehicle collided with him.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow that woman needs to be barred from driving altogether if she's not in jail for a long time. She's obviously a danger to others.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

One of the refrains I hear from motor-centric publications is that when a cyclist or pedestrian is fatally struck, "the driver's life is ruined too".

Unfortunately, both from reports like this and from personal experience, I know this is definitely not always the case.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Been saying it's been easier biking around the city since COVID started, but then there's this (supposedly cyclist was conscious when EMT arrived).

https://m.riverfronttimes.com/newsb...mowing-down-bicyclist-in-st-louis-hit-and-run

Don't even get me started on how much of an idiot that driver is, turning into the wrong lane like that. You gotta bike like every single other person on the road is that dumb around here. Alternatively, if traffic was at normal levels, the cyclist probably would've been run over by another car as the first sped off.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yikes, that IS the worst!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^Yikes, that IS the worst!


Yeah I've been around that neighborhood, not that intersection, before. Google maps indicates were the driver is coming out of is basically an alley, and he just guns it out into the cross street. Unfortunately with the way the street is and the fact that cars are parked along the side, street view also shows it would be hard to see a cyclist in this case, while approaching the sign (here that means if you see nobody, run the stop sign, not sure why that's not really a bad neighborhood, but it's like that in all neighborhoods here). Note, this is not an excuse for poor and unsafe driving, but basically bound to happen at an intersection like this. People are jerks.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

ghettocruiser said:


> Yes, the subtext was that those pointed steel bollards (that were deemed too hazardous to have at the edge of a road) were installed:
> 
> 1. In the middle of a bike path
> 2. At the bottom of a hill
> ...


Yikes. Total incompetence!


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^



City spokesperson Jaclyn Carlisle said:


> We will be adding a reflective surface on the bollards to help trail users see them.


So it's been about a year, and true to their word, the City of Toronto carefully marked the bollards with reflective material for cyclist safety.

I'm just kidding, they're still all-black paint.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

incompetence indeed. on our mups, any obstacles/bollards have the most advanced retro-reflective conspicuity tapes I've ever seen. they light up for miles on any cheesy light

almost makes me want to steal hunks of it for my own use...but of course no, I order from fleabay


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah them bollard steel shafts on pathways can not be good without reflection tape or paint. Just about smoked one with my cheesy MEC/REI light.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://m.focus.de/panorama/welt/ta...ill-hohe-belohnung-aussetzen_id_12041023.html

Meanwhile in germany:
Cyclist overtakes other cyclist on the right side and pushes him aside after a comment. Cyclist falls and rips an organ, bleeds to death on the scene. 2nd cyclist continues and is still not found.

Discussion starts on twitter, victim is at fault he was not wearing a helmet, despite the fact that he did NOT have any headinjury, but died from a ruptured spleen* . victim leaves wife behind who is pregnant with twins. Suspect is not the fellow cyclist we all wish for...

*I hope my translation site came up with the right translation. I mean the organ that is in your waiste, not liver or kidney, its the one that stings a while when you exercise too hard.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

ghettocruiser said:


> One of the refrains I hear from motor-centric publications is that when a cyclist or pedestrian is fatally struck, "the driver's life is ruined too".
> 
> Unfortunately, both from reports like this and from personal experience, I know this is definitely not always the case.


We didn't need another example, but here's one anyways:

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...st-while-impaired-driving-arrested-again.html

I'm sure she's sorry *for real* this time...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

70 Y.O. driver killed a father/police officer riding a bike. He's been ticketed for "failure to use due care to avoid hitting a cyclist". Not sure what kind of penalty that carries? Sounds pretty minor.

https://www.whec.com/rochester-new-...-crash-that-killed-lt-aaron-colletti/5769513/

It's a really sad incident. https://www.democratandchronicle.co...nt-dies-canandaigua-bicycle-crash/3173942001/


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*This should qualify*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/5...k-on-nevada-highway/ar-BB1bRAq2?ocid=msedgntp

Crushed between vehicles.

RIP gents.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^It sure does. So terrible.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

https://www.usnews.com/news/us/articles/2021-05-10/cyclist-killed-in-dispute-shooter-dies-in-police-gun-battle


Interesting that I just watched the movie "Unhinged" last night.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

ghettocruiser said:


> So it's been about a year, and true to their word, the City of Toronto carefully marked the bollards with reflective material for cyclist safety.
> 
> I'm just kidding, they're still all-black paint.


Another year in the books, and someone finally put little reflective stickers on them.

I'm almost sure it was a random person, and not the City itself, because the City has other important projects:









Why did the city put a big concrete block right on the busy Bayview bike trail?


It takes up nearly half the space at a critical juncture on a busy recreational trail used mainly by cyclists.




www.thestar.com


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not commuters, but we all know the type of signage etc they use to try to keep participants safe:
Arizona police officer shoots truck driver who plowed through bike race, injuring at least six (msn.com)


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Pickup truck runs over 6 cyclists in Waller County, 4 people hospitalized


Six cyclists were run over by a pickup truck along old 290, roughly 2 miles west of Waller. In total, four of the cyclists had to be taken to area hospitals, including 2 by helicopter.




www.fox26houston.com


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A Driver Hit and Killed a Jets Assistant Coach, and No Charges Will Be Pressed


In July, Greg Knapp was riding in a bike lane when a driver struck and killed him. Now we’ve learned the driver won’t be charged.




www.bicycling.com





*Greg Knapp*, 58, an assistant coach for the New York Jets, died on July 22 after being hit by a driver while riding a bike in San Ramon, California, on July 17. Knapp was in a bike lane when the driver struck him, as reported by NBC News.

The Contra Costa County District Attorney blamed the collision on the driver’s inattention, but that it was not enough to press criminal charges. In fact, the driver has not received any negligence charge or other citation, and the police have stated that the investigation is closed.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Uggh...these stories make me angry (and scared.) When the justice system won't do anything about this stuff it's a strong argument for vigilantism.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Buster Bluth said:


> Uggh...these stories make me angry (and scared.) When the justice system won't do anything about this stuff it's a strong argument for vigilantism.


There is the civil court system. I'm no fan of our overly litigious society, but these people deserve to be financially ruined through Wrongful Death suits.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The Contra Costa County District Attorney blamed the collision on the driver’s inattention, but that it was not enough to press criminal charges. In fact, the driver has not received any negligence charge or other citation, and the police have stated that the investigation is closed.
> 
> View attachment 1950373


wat?


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

cmg said:


> wat?


And this is Contra Costa County, one of the most liberal and bike-friendly places in the entire country. If Knapp had been riding inattentively and killed the DA's kid in a crosswalk I doubt he would have been afforded the same leniency. America: Where murder is legal if you use your car.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cmg said:


> wat?


Exactly. Not even a traffic ticket along the lines of "failure to stay in your lane". Or failure to maintain control of your vehicle. Or something. 

Most of these stories involve a LOT of victim blaming from the press, though not in this case. What blows my mind is that you can take a life, even when the cyclist did nothing wrong, and have zero consequences. 

This happens all over, all the time. It's F*cked up.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Fresh reminder that I will likely die a meaningless death, few people will know about it, and few will care.



Buster Bluth said:


> Uggh...these stories make me angry (and scared.) When the justice system won't do anything about this stuff it's a strong argument for vigilantism.


In this situation, it is as if that is exactly what the justice system is asking for.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

RMCDan said:


> Pickup truck runs over 6 cyclists in Waller County, 4 people hospitalized
> 
> 
> Six cyclists were run over by a pickup truck along old 290, roughly 2 miles west of Waller. In total, four of the cyclists had to be taken to area hospitals, including 2 by helicopter.
> ...


Update on this story. The DA says the police seriously mishandled the scene and it should have been handled like a crime scene. Turns out the drivers father is a local government official which may have led to the lack of criminal charges. 



https://jalopnik.com/district-attorney-accuses-waller-police-of-mishandling-1847846381


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Another one in Texas, but with death:
Another Group Of Cyclists Is Run Over In Texas, And This Time One Cyclist Was Killed. The Driver Walked Away. (msn.com)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Update on this story. The DA says the police seriously mishandled the scene and it should have been handled like a crime scene. Turns out the drivers father is a local government official which may have led to the lack of criminal charges.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/district-attorney-accuses-waller-police-of-mishandling-1847846381


Latest update: The teen driver is being charged with 6 counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. https://www.yahoo.com/news/teen-driver-hit-cyclists-while-061612204.html


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Latest update: The teen driver is being charged with 6 counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. https://www.yahoo.com/news/teen-driver-hit-cyclists-while-061612204.html


"Coal rollers" are the douchiest, inbred, entitled asshats out there.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Buster Bluth said:


> "Coal rollers" are the douchiest, inbred, entitled asshats out there.


I know, but nobody is the winner in this story. It sucks all around.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Latest update: The teen driver is being charged with 6 counts of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. https://www.yahoo.com/news/teen-driver-hit-cyclists-while-061612204.html


That's great the driver is being charged!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Germany nowadays..... Driver tries to run cyclists off the road, then assaults them. Hard to believe if it was not filmed.

He was already charged with a similar assault but the charges were dropped because of lack of evidence (no witness, no footage).


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Fitting place to pot this link:

Witnesses chased driver accused of fatally striking bicyclist and held her for police, prosecutors say (msn.com)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Assault with a deadly weapon:

Driver targeted, hit two cyclists in Jefferson County, sheriff's office says (denverpost.com)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> Assault with a deadly weapon:
> 
> Driver targeted, hit two cyclists in Jefferson County, sheriff's office says (denverpost.com)


Paywall. Thanks for posting a followup, but what are the details? She's just charged at this point right?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Paywall. Thanks for posting a followup, but what are the details? She's just charged at this point right?


Not in custody as of this page:

Colorado driver accused of "intentionally" hitting two cyclists remains at large (yahoo.com)


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Paywall. Thanks for posting a followup, but what are the details? She's just charged at this point right?


$10k reward being offered leading to their arrest, but not in custody yet afaik.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A drunk driver takes out two cyclists and 3 more are in serious condition.

2 cyclists dead, 3 injured after being hit by SUV during Make-A-Wish race (msn.com)


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

> he was arrested on two counts of *Operating While Intoxicated Causing Death*


That's a lot of words that mean murder.


----------

